

New Context (Pivotal Labs) business model: $50k for a two-week MVP - fookyong
http://www.newcontext.com/nanoproduct/

======
fookyong
Thought I'd get a discussion going - their pricing is surprisingly
transparent.

Eric Ries is also on board as General Partner.

Is this the consultancy of the future?

Is this and the incubator model further "commoditizing" startups?

